# Ceiling or walls...which first?



## handy (Jan 5, 2010)

Guess I never really gave this much thought before, but when doing a full remodel is it normal to do the ceiling first and then the walls?  I'm looking at a redo in my laundry room, which has concrete block walls, and was planning on putting in a tile ceiling (the 12"x12" tiles stapled to furring strips) and putting up furring strips or framing on the walls for attaching paneling or drywall.  Would I be okay if I were to get the walls framed up, then put the ceiling up, then finish with the wall covering?  Or should the walls be finished before the ceiling goes up?  Does it make any real difference?  Just wanted to make sure I wasn't overlooking some reason for doing things in a particular order.


----------



## Bud Cline (Jan 6, 2010)

The 12" ceiling tiles almost always require some cutting to fit the room properly and to balance the tiles. In this case a trim around the perimeter is usually used and the ceiling and trim is installed after the walls are finished.


----------

